

A Usenet poster thinks up Google Glass.  In 1988. - chakalakasp
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.windows.misc/5_yQsRAhvnc/akMbGbMBXpAJ

======
incision
I think the poster himself [0] is more interesting than the idea - which I
have to imagine has been kicking around in sci-fi forever.

0:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/erikhyypia](http://www.linkedin.com/in/erikhyypia)

